# Growing seed on a slope with small tree roots



## joemarshallxx (Feb 23, 2021)

So I have one sole tree in my front yard, and the dry spot (15' x 15' area) is all on a slope, a pretty good steep slope as well. I tried verticutting and seeding last year, but whenever it would rain or I when I would water it, the seed would wash away (I put pete moss on top after I seeded). Should I have gone with hay? This year I plan on doing one of those grass matts to help prevent them from being washed away. Is this the right move? Finally, there are some weed (clovers and other weeds) in the bare spot. Should I kill those off before putting the matt down? Should i also put new soil down as well? Thanks


----------

